# adder spotting help



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

i need some advice on how to spot adders, grass snakes and lizards, i live a few miles from cannock chase and spend most sundays walkin around with my 4year old girl looking for reps (and/or the gruffalo) so could any one please tell me whats the besty things to do to find some? im only looking not picking up or taking home so please some advice. i know its got to be hot and early morning but thats as far as my knowledge goes. thanks


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look at this thread Aiding and abetting - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum. Lots of very useful information on how to find adders.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

I live in a rural area right next to dartmoor yet I've never seen a native snake


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Plenty of reptiles on the chase, best place for them, I often go up to see them.

Look for Adders on the edge of clumps of heather, I've found the best days are cool with cloud cover. If its too hot they move off quickly, if its cooler it takes them longer to warm up and you are likely to see them.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

One found in a garden at the edge of town. Probably due to the heat. A surprise find.


----------

